# Interesting v9 autopilot occurrence today in high winds



## bottomsup (Aug 20, 2018)

I live in SoCal foothills where we get "Santa Ana" winds as those here call them. They are strong with gusts upward of 75MPH. This AM on the road driving perpendicular to the mountains (which means full force cross winds) when i put the blinker on to switch lanes to the right one time the car gave up and steered back into the lane i was already in due to the wind force pushing against it. 

It only happened once. interesting.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If I had to take a slightly educated guess? I would guess that the car's computer interpreted the resistance from the wind as the tires hitting the edge of the road, and decided it was unsafe to proceed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bottomsup said:


> I live in SoCal foothills where we get "Santa Ana" winds as those here call them. They are strong with gusts upward of 75MPH. This AM on the road driving perpendicular to the mountains (which means full force cross winds) when i put the blinker on to switch lanes to the right one time the car gave up and steered back into the lane i was already in due to the wind force pushing against it.
> 
> It only happened once. interesting.


This happens to me quite often without winds. For some reason, Autopilot often decides to give up on a lane change for no discernible reason.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I never had this issue until Nav on Autopilot but now my car has given up on lane changed a handful of times. In my case each time there was a car in the blindspot but really far back and I think the car had a feeling they were coming up fast and it pushed back but each time they weren’t and I manually took over to complete the pass.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I've had the car abort lane changes a number of times, I doubt it was the winds. What generally happens is that something changes in it's safety parameters and it just goes back to a safe place. I had one the other day in which the car and my wife, but not I, saw a car two lanes over start to move into the middle lane, as the car was. It aborted.


----------



## smatthew (Jul 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> This happens to me quite often without winds. For some reason, Autopilot often decides to give up on a lane change for no discernible reason.


So you'd rather autopilot continues with a lane change it isn't sure about? That sound unsafe! BTW garsh - what firmware are you on?


----------



## ev0lm3 (Nov 3, 2018)

The system acts really scared especially with lane changes. I've had AP sway left and right into a lane 5 times in a row. I was thinking our cameras need a re calibration for every update??


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

smatthew said:


> So you'd rather autopilot continues with a lane change it isn't sure about? That sound unsafe! BTW garsh - what firmware are you on?


Not sure where you got that from. All I said was that it happens.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

smatthew said:


> So you'd rather autopilot continues with a lane change it isn't sure about? That sound unsafe! BTW garsh - what firmware are you on?


Nope. I'm just noting that the current version of autopilot often fails to complete a lane change. Hopefully these false alarms can be corrected in the future.

I'm on 42.8, but I haven't yet had an aborted lane change in this version.


----------



## ev0lm3 (Nov 3, 2018)

I've notice the rear sensors r detecting objects on the screen when its totally clear. That could be the reason for drunk style lane changes.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

During the return portion of #MiddieGoesToYellowstone, we had 40+ cross winds. Now, this was Autopilot V8 at that time (June), but I had to slow down just so Autopilot would stop handing control back to me.

At slower speeds, Middie was really working hard to keep the car in the lane.

Haven't experienced winds like that since, so no new news with V9 / NoA


----------



## smatthew (Jul 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> Nope. I'm just noting that the current version of autopilot often fails to complete a lane change. Hopefully these false alarms can be corrected in the future.
> 
> I'm on 42.8, but I haven't yet had an aborted lane change in this version.


You say "the current version of autopilot often fails to complete a lane change." Then your next sentence is "I haven't had an aborted lane change in this version." Which one is it?

You made no mention in your original post that those failures were on previous firmware versions. Kind-of omitting the pertinent details to make things seem worse than they are...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

smatthew said:


> You say "the current version of autopilot often fails to complete a lane change." Then your next sentence is "I haven't had an aborted lane change in this version." Which one is it?
> 
> You made no mention in your original post that those failures were on previous firmware versions. Kind-of omitting the pertinent details to make things seem worse than they are...


Many have noted the odd aborted lane change caution the AP had had since going to v9 firmware. So @garsh's statement is totally valid, even if he has not had aborted lane changes in the current version


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

smatthew said:


> You say "the current version of autopilot often fails to complete a lane change." Then your next sentence is "I haven't had an aborted lane change in this version." Which one is it?


Sorry that I wasn't more precise.

I've had several aborted lane changes with the current version of Autopilot, v9. But I recently updated the car's firmware to 42.8, and have not yet had an aborted lane change with this latest firmware.


----------



## ev0lm3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Had a good run this morning. AP on nav did 8 or 9 successful lane changes with only 2 hiccups. It appears that if it senses a car behind on the next lanes it will question the change for 1 second. 42.3 firmware.


----------

